# Creating an Outdoor Enclosure



## silverfox (Dec 29, 2016)

We just brought home our little girl from the breeder yesterday (still to be named), and I was thinking of making an outdoor enclosure/place she can run around for 1-2 hours every day as a fun weekend project.

Something like:










Have any of you built something similar outside? What are your do's and dont's?


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

looks like fun, until the first hawk/cat/dog comes around. 

I let Floyd run outside unsupervised in a fully caged enclosure so at least he can't be attacked by hawks. I guess it wouldn't be good if some cats decided to come and trip the cage. though.. leaving him unsupervised wasn't the best idea.


----------



## silverfox (Dec 29, 2016)

Fortunately, we plan to put the enclosure in a completely walled off area of the yard where cats and dogs don't have access. My only worry is the birds of prey. So I was thinking of putting in a little hedgehog house and other objects she can hide in and around. But I suppose even with all that birds of prey would still be a risk, as they are in the wild. 

I would be interested to hear what others have done and if birds of prey have been a problem.

I should also mention that this would be somewhat supervised. I wouldn't just leave my pet to her own devices for an hour.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 26, 2016)

build some framing and add wires/caging so birds/animals cant get in. Hawks just descent and attack there's no time to hide. I guess you'll need to have a way to get your hedgie out of there too.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Agreed, it needs to be fully enclosed, even if you're checking on her or nearby. There have been several cases of hawks & crows swooping down to try going after a hedgehog even with their human right there. So I wouldn't take any chances.


----------

